

[Namecoin] How to register .bit domains - kushti
http://www.freespeechme.org/how-to-register-dot-bit-domains/

======
tribaal
Looks like we killed it. Coral cache and Google couldn't get it in time it
seems.

EDIT: This seems to work:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.freespeechme.org/how-
to-register-dot-bit-domains/&strip=1)

------
Coffeewine
They recommend that people who domain squat be... shunned? That seems unlikely
to work.

------
nighthawk24
This is a much needed guide for freeing the Internet

